# St John's Wort and L-Tyrosine



## heymikey (Nov 19, 2005)

Is it safe to take St John's Wort and L-Tyrosine together? I take SJW every night and I would like to start taking L-Tyrosine in the morning.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

well, I take tyrosine twice a day, and SJW about 3 times a day, wth no noticable adverse effects... I haven't heard of anything saying it was bad to take them together :stu


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you feel SJW is working for you?


----------



## heymikey (Nov 19, 2005)

I've only taken SJW since last week and I already feel different. My mood seems to be slightly higher already.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, I'm taking it in conjunction with a few other mood improvers, like 5-HTP and SAM-e, so its hard to tell if SJW specifically is helping..lol! with the supps I'm taking though, I feel quite noticebly better. Tyrosine is really geat too.. Makes the lethargic part of depression much less pronounced.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd be interested to know how you guys are doing after say, a month of using SJW+tyrosine, so keep posting your progress.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

I've only been on my current supp plan for about a week now, but I'll let you know as time progresses.


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

SJW is no more effective than a placebo, save your money people! Look it up.


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

sawyoushine said:


> SJW is no more effective than a placebo, save your money people! Look it up.


Do you have citable evidence for that?


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

Attica! Attica! said:


> Do you have citable evidence for that?


Well, I might of jumped the gun a little....but as far as major depression is concerned, yes. The Journal of the American Medical Association published this study back in 2002 found here:

http://nccam.nih.gov/news/2002/stjohnswort/pressrelease.htm

"Overall, we found that patients taking either St. John's wort or placebo had similar rates of response according to scales commonly used for measuring depression," says Dr. Davidson.

I think this is a pretty credible source, don't ya think?


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

sawyoushine said:


> SJW is no more effective than a placebo, save your money people! Look it up.


Interesting because I usually see it reported (multiple studies you can google) that SSRI's are only slightly more effective than a placebo.

I'd say it is worth it to try SJW before trying an SSRI as SSRI's have lots more side effects. I will say that I took SJW (albeit just a generic brand and not either of the brands below; didn't know about them back then) for around a year I think and it did not produce noticable effects on my anxiety. It may have helped with depression though. Now I am on Celexa - an SSRI (for about 2 months) and it has been wonderful for treating my anxiety and helping with any little depression I have left.

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?showtopic=22686&hl=St+Johns+wort
That is a great thread about SJW and SSRI's.

To quote someone from that thread:

there are only 2 types of SJW that anyone should ever take...

the first, best and most well studied if the WS 5572 extract from willmar schwabe... sold in america as PERIKA by natures way. http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=4561

the 2nd best, and 2nd most well studied is STJOHNSELECT, made by Indena sold as KIRA or vitamin shoppes house brand. http://www.iherb.com/ProductDetails.aspx?c=1&pid=3410


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

If SJW its working for someone (in the long term), who cares if its the placebo effect. Results is all that matters, not the underlying principle as far as I care.


----------



## alle6001 (Oct 17, 2011)

*St John's Wort; Depression & Fibromyalgia*

I would like to share my experience of using St John's Wort. After a back injury, my doctor put me on Zoloft saying it's good for pain relief and being depressed due to the effects of long-term pain. After several weeks, I began to feel the side effects such as weight gain and excessive tiredness, so I stopped the Zoloft. I had used St John's Wort in the past and got relief, and since I prefer using supplements as apposed to prescription medications, I asked my doctor what he thought. He told me as long as I stick with a specific brand then he had problem with me taking it.

I began taking St John's Wort (a standardized dosage of 300mg 3 times daily; as the label directed) and once again, I not only got relief from my mild to moderate depression because of long-term pain, I also got pain relief from my fibromyalgia!:clap I looked further into other people taking St John's Wort and they too told me they got relief from their fibromyalgia pain.

Now don't get me wrong, taking St John's Wort does not relieve all my fibromyalgia pain. Different things work differently for different people, but it definitely eases the stinging pain I get on my skin so I can be touched. I wanted to make sure I was actually getting fibromyalgia pain relief from taking the St John's Wort. I stopped taking St John's Wort and within a few days, the pain got so intense I had to get back on it and then within 24 to 48hrs, I was feeling relief again.

Regardless where the pain and depression come from, taking St John's Wort not only helped me with my mild to moderate depression, I also get the added benefit of fibromyalgia relief. I hope my explanation will help someone in need.

Thank you for taking the time to read this


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Very interesting story alle6001

I find SJW and 5htp useful supplements. I had a bad patch of depression that started about a month ago and lasted two weeks. I'd taken SJW and 5htp before so I thought I'd try them again as they seemed to help. 
I feel that my mood has improved a lot after taking these for about two weeks.


----------



## ravialan (Mar 23, 2014)

*yay*



xboxfreak said:


> Interesting because I usually see it reported (multiple studies you can google) that SSRI's are only slightly more effective than a placebo.
> 
> I'd say it is worth it to try SJW before trying an SSRI as SSRI's have lots more side effects. I will say that I took SJW (albeit just a generic brand and not either of the brands below; didn't know about them back then) for around a year I think and it did not produce noticable effects on my anxiety. It may have helped with depression though. Now I am on Celexa - an SSRI (for about 2 months) and it has been wonderful for treating my anxiety and helping with any little depression I have left.
> 
> ...


So I've been correctly diagnosed with dysthymia and generalized/social anxiety. Ive been mis diagnosed for major depression and bipolar disorder due to addiction. Almost diagnosed with adhd as an adult when it finally clicked with me and a counselor I've been seeing.

Basically i must say in the two days I've had the SJW and Tyrosine my mood, attention, and even memory is so much improved. Its ridiculous! ! I down energy drinks all the time and sometimes find diet pills to motivate me through the depression, but i haven't even felt a single craving at all.

What amazed me is, you see i move across town every weekend for work and i always forget half of my items that are essen and have to buy new things.. this time i almost feel like im in abundance including my mood! Beng in hospitality as my job it feels good to think I'm performing at my best self possible.

Okay back to work


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

sawyoushine said:


> SJW is no more effective than a placebo, save your money people! Look it up.


Neither are prescription meds! There's no statistical significance vs placebo, unless you're talking about side-effects, Rx meds have PLENTY of those!


----------



## EpicFailAtLife (Mar 7, 2014)

sawyoushine said:


> Well, I might of jumped the gun a little....but as far as major depression is concerned, yes. The Journal of the American Medical Association published this study back in 2002 found here:
> 
> http://nccam.nih.gov/news/2002/stjohnswort/pressrelease.htm
> 
> ...


The AMA is bought and paid for by the pharmaceutical industry, so no, it isn't.


----------



## nowy (7 d ago)

Hey there! Yeaars later I have the same question about the combination of SJW and L-Tyrosin. I take 500mg SJW and have 500mg Tyrosine pills. I'm worried about taking the latter because of hypertensive crisis (which would come from the debated MAO effect of SJW). Any longterm experiences by now? I've been to pharmacies to ask, but even there they seem to be unsure.


----------

